# Another Medical Emergency



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW…This is IRONIC to see the thread “Medical Emergency”. I was getting ready to post my own story of the lack of medical in PI as I just got out of the hospital. I’ll start this new one so as to not to hijack the OPs thread. 

Whenever I come to PI, I always get hit at some point in the visit, with the “PI Crud” (I won’t bore you with the details as I sure we have all had it at some point). It usually lasts for a few days and with bed rest, some Imodium and fluids it then goes away. BUT this was different.

When the ambulance finally got me to the hospital, my blood sugar was down to 35 and being a diabetic…ain’t good. Dehydration had set in so bad as I had not been able to hold in anything including water. Just to say I was not in great shape.

Folks, don’t expect the same quality of care you might get back in the US or AZ, it just won’t happen. Yes you might get just above basics if you’re lucky and live in a large city. Fortunately I live in Angeles and have the brand new Medical City Hospital available, but even though it is new and shiney, they still don’t have everything; especially the “EXPERTISE” of the Medical Profession back in the “First World”. Plus I question on some of their actual medical and sanitary procedures they employ there.

Then there is the question of paying for these services. Even though the prices are much less that you might find back home, these services still must be paid for upon leaving the hospital. It is COD. Fortunately for me, the VA has an agreement with the hospital through Letters of Authorization (LOAs) to pay for Veterans Service Connected medical issues. Even though the LOA had been received, the hospital still wanted some cash out of me for whatever reasons. If this had not been a service connected issue, then I would have been expected to pay the entire bill immediately in cash. 

Do YOU have enough cash on hand to cover a medical emergency????

YES I am OK and just got home, but because of this and another previous incident at another hospital here, I am thinking that a return to the US might be in order. This lack of real quality medical care here just is not what I need with my issues. My wife is in agreement with me and we have started the paperwork for a visa for her to the US.

JM101


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We have to give this area of concern more thought as we age or have existing conditions. Fortunately here in Iloilo it does seem that we have competent Medical facilities and care, at least what I have observed with the care my wife received. 

Good luck with what you are going through.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

JM101... the crud or food poisoning has happened to me about 3 times in 5 years and the recovery has more to do with the correct medication because the Imodium meds were not effective and didn't work, I was blessed that an elderly lady at the mom and pop drug store offered me another medication it was a large round pill and it cost me 50 pesos each I had to take at least 3 if not 4 but felt the horrible back pains and dehydration and everything was fixed by this pill, wish I'd remember the name but I do remember looking this up and this medication was used for Dysentery.

The other issue is that these drugs don't come with any guide, basically you have to take them after a bowl movement. 

Things that I have to avoid are small butter shell clams from fresh water also known as "Tulia" no matter how they are cooked it's a disaster waiting to happen, fried, steamed or boiled. Also I need to be careful of these small mom and pop food spots and especially food vendors that pass the house.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> JM101... the crud or food poisoning has happened to me about 3 times in 5 years and the recovery has more to do with the correct medication because the Imodium meds were not effective and didn't work, I was blessed that an elderly lady at the mom and pop drug store offered me another medication it was a large round pill and it cost me 50 pesos each I had to take at least 3 if not 4 but felt the horrible back pains and dehydration and everything was fixed by this pill, wish I'd remember the name but I do remember looking this up and this medication was used for Dysentery.
> 
> The other issue is that these drugs don't come with any guide, basically you have to take them after a bowl movement.
> 
> Things that I have to avoid are small butter shell clams from fresh water also known as "Tulia" no matter how they are cooked it's a disaster waiting to happen, fried, steamed or boiled. Also I need to be careful of these small mom and pop food spots and especially food vendors that pass the house.


I picked up a dose of dysentery after eating a burger at KFC in the landmark mall in makati so it's not just mom and pop stalls. I spent the night in hospital on a drip due to dehydration.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dysentery and Dehydration*



Gary D said:


> I picked up a dose of dysentery after eating a burger at KFC in the landmark mall in makati so it's not just mom and pop stalls. I spent the night in hospital on a drip due to dehydration.


I agree I had some close calls at McD's the burger looked like it had been dropped on the floor and stuck together, this happened twice, I made some enemies with the cash register lady and her boyfriend worked the back area, she kept trying to sell me a Pnoy burger...ugh but it's not 100% Beef it's a mixed meat burger, she didn't know this.

Dehydration is another concern I had a very close call recently and ended up having to hydrate myself over a couple days, with Gatorade and plenty of water.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

JM101 said:


> WOW…This is IRONIC to see the thread “Medical Emergency”. I was getting ready to post my own story of the lack of medical in PI as I just got out of the hospital. I’ll start this new one so as to not to hijack the OPs thread.
> 
> Whenever I come to PI, I always get hit at some point in the visit, with the “PI Crud” (I won’t bore you with the details as I sure we have all had it at some point). It usually lasts for a few days and with bed rest, some Imodium and fluids it then goes away. BUT this was different.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of Medical City Hospital in Angeles. I usually go to Angeles university hospital. Is this better than AU? The best hospitals are in Manila and Makati. 
Tony


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I have never heard of Medical City Hospital in Angeles. I usually go to Angeles university hospital. Is this better than AU? The best hospitals are in Manila and Makati.
> Tony


Medical City is an almost brand new facility on Clark and is *supposed* to be good. Have never been there so no first hand experience. I do use St. Raphael in Dau and over the years have found service and care very good. Also it cost some less than AU.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Medical City is an almost brand new facility on Clark and is *supposed* to be good. Have never been there so no first hand experience. I do use St. Raphael in Dau and over the years have found service and care very good. Also it cost some less than AU.


During this last stay in the Philippines, I have had the opportunity to visit AUF (which I call AFU as when I was there at a clinic, 2 guys were dragging out a body over their shoulders), Mt. Carmel on Clark and Medical City also on Clark. I will rate them as follows:

AFU....won't go back unless REAL life threatening emergency. Too old and don't like how the bodies are taken care of.

Medical City...Just above BASIC Care, young staff. I question some of their medical and sanitary procedures. VA approved.

Mt. Carmel (Clark)...Best bet. Good care. Good room in working order (new wing). Even good food. I don't understand why this hospital is not the VA approved hospital for this area as it is the same owner as in San Fernando. ($$$???)

Due to the fact that I am VA, for them to pay even for my Service Connected stuff, which is most of my body (lol), I must got to Medical City.

Well I'm out now. Hoping NOT to return, but if I do at least I have a little experience as to what to really expect there.

JM101


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> I agree I had some close calls at McD's the burger looked like it had been dropped on the floor and stuck together, this happened twice, I made some enemies with the cash register lady and her boyfriend worked the back area, she kept trying to sell me a Pnoy burger...ugh but it's not 100% Beef it's a mixed meat burger, she didn't know this.
> 
> Dehydration is another concern I had a very close call recently and ended up having to hydrate myself over a couple days, with Gatorade and plenty of water.


Couple weeks ago I stopped at McDs and munched on a Fish Fillet Sandwich. Scared to leave the apartment for the next three days. Don't think I'll do that again.

Fred


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Couple weeks ago I stopped at McDs and munched on a Fish Fillet Sandwich. Scared to leave the apartment for the next three days. Don't think I'll do that again.
> 
> Fred


Yea Fred and I also know that same Fish Sandwich and what happens for the next 3 days. (LOL)

John


----------

